# Stock list for 60 gallon unique fish only!!



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

My cycle will soon finish and my dimensions are 48"x15"x17". I would greatly appreciate if you guys can give me some unique fish names. I want to have a unique fish tank. I currently have 70lb live rock and 1" live sand. Thank you


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

unique fish have unique requirements. special seahorses are hard to find and obtain. harlequin shrimps are pretty and require alot of live food. mandrin dragonets are also pretty and require live food. there are tons more of unique fishes but they all do come with a unique requirement. most things wont survive if you are looking for a "rare" fish for the aquaria.


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. But I wanna start with fish that don't require too much care like I heard seahorses are really hard to keep alive..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

I would only put a mandarin dragonet in if you have a refugium that is well stocked with copepods (same thing if you decide to get a leopard or potters wrasse instead); also keep an eye out for ones that are already eating frozen foods, I picked up a spotted mandarin only because it was already eating mysis at the LFS. Helfrichi dartfish are also pretty cool. I love the blue dot jawfish as well as the yasha goby paired with a snapping shrimp. you may also like any of the clownfish variations, such as the misbar, picasso, naked, midnight, or platinum.


----------



## Teishokue (Mar 10, 2011)

still love the mandrins. you should get one if you can find one that is eating anything prepared. but dart fish are quite the exhibit for an easy fish. i do love the frog fish but they get too big in the long run. pipefish are interesting and if you have a group cammoed its quit an exhibit also. my favorites are still gobies and dragonets. also sea dragons. 

if you can keep your water quality top notch you are able to keep quite the better group of fish and inverts. inverts are aslo my favorites.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

JLong80 said:


> you may also like any of the clownfish variations, such as the misbar, picasso, naked, midnight, or platinum.


khacho2,
i do not know your level of skill when it comes to keeping fish.
i suggest starting with easier to keep species, atleast for now. harder to keep or things needing more care might be better planned around your next tank. i do not wish to sound discouraging but keep in mind alot of fish and inverts are over harvested in our oceans as it is only to die in the hands of someone "trying" to keep it alive. this also brings up that it is good to purchase things captive bred over things wild caught. not only are some wild caught fish captured with cyanide and things like that ( which usually kill alot of fish within the first few days of their captive life ) a wild caught fish wont be as comfortable in a tank as a fish bred in a tank. 
i suggest to look into the different clown types as well like jlong had mentioned above. they can def. be pricey, but thats just another reason why they are unique. ( captive bred too ;-) )


----------



## JLong80 (Aug 15, 2007)

Drs. Foster and Smith Diver's Den - Amphiprion bicinctus

These are some of the coolest clowns that I have seen. It would be pretty fun if you could get into breeding designer clowns. They are hardy, and you could potentially make some serious cash doing it (although my clowns never did breed). I sometimes find some misbars, picassos, and naked clowns at a few of the LFSs. 

Dartfish are also very easy to keep and can have lots of personality.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i just want to point out that just because clowns may be sold as a pair, doesnt always mean they are a breeding pair.


----------



## Adam88 (Jun 7, 2011)

Definitely unique fish would have unique requirements and there is no doubt it and it would require large aquarium.


----------

